# Cynorkis fastigiata



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2017)

When I won the auction from nyeric for the mixed habenaria pots, he included a pot of cynorkis fastigiata. The first flower that opened after I received them, I didn&rsquo;t know what it was and thought a small aborted habenaria flower. But after this one recently flowered I saw that it was clearly something else! 
They are described as weedy, but are very beautiful and graceful. I am thankful that they are prolific. 

Whole plant view












This last is an image taken with my new canon 6D, and transferred to and edited on my phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (Oct 20, 2017)

I got the same from Eric! Very nice surprise, gorgeous dainty flowers. Now to just keep them alive over winter... mine have already gone dormant. Nicely photographed


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2017)

Fastigious.


----------



## naoki (Oct 22, 2017)

I like this species, too!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 22, 2017)

Lovely species...!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 22, 2017)

Same culture as Habenarias???


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 22, 2017)

I’ve only seen general cultural info that says to lightly water every few weeks when dormant.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't know, they are growing wherever they want, including with the Habenarias.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2017)

Cute!


----------



## AdamD (Oct 22, 2017)

cnycharles said:


> I’ve only seen general cultural info that says to lightly water every few weeks when dormant.



Oops. Mine have been bone dry for weeks...


----------



## blondie (Oct 24, 2017)

A lovely bloom


----------

